# Where do you hunt?



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

southeast iowa
about 20 miles away from lee and tifinay


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

ACE13 said:


> Just wondering where everyone hunts?


Where I live, people dont like you if you ask that question, so the most common answer would be either: outside, in the woods, or give them a location completely opposite lol :shade:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Kentucky.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mainly Alaska, but also Oregon,Idaho and Washington.


----------



## deerwoods (Mar 7, 2003)

Illinois,Wisconsin,Kentucky


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

North Missouri


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

15 miles from my house.


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Northeast part of NE


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Florida, Georgia, Ohio and i will be going to Colorado this September to go elk hunting.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> southeast iowa
> about 20 miles away from lee and tifinay


cool have you ever drove around where they live or seen them around oir anything?


----------



## bowman90 (Apr 2, 2009)

I hunt in kentucky,tennesse,and florida.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> cool have you ever drove around where they live or seen them around oir anything?


no 
had a friend it the 4-h group that got to be in a comercial with them though
his mom was a bartender and the camera crew and she over heard them saying that there guys droped out his mom sayed that her son bowhunted and the first thing they asked her is to see a picture of him he went over they shot the comercial and he took off all of there scentloc and gave it back and they put it back in his face and told him to put it in his truck
then they gave him a rocky boots and a scentloc and a catlog and sayed that he had 150 to buy boots and 400 to buy clothes he sayed they had a great time and oh lee gave him a bow


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Uhh i hunt in the woods, near a creek, over a hill, bout 50 yards from the corn field that is near a cow pasture by a dirt road. My stand is in the timber where theres a fence that the rabbits go under and the deer go over. Oh yeah, did I mention I see corn? Lots and lots of corn. Iowa


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

hunter41606 said:


> Uhh i hunt in the woods, near a creek, over a hill, bout 50 yards from the corn field that is near a cow pasture by a dirt road. My stand is in the timber where theres a fence that the rabbits go under and the deer go over. Oh yeah, did I mention I see corn? Lots and lots of corn. Iowa


Well atleast you admit to hunting behind a fence


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

I hunt Eastern Shore of Maryland, Panhandle of WV, South Central PA, Lamoni, IA, and Harrison County, MO. Costs alot.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Well atleast you admit to hunting behind a fence


Oh yeah... Always on the left side too.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I hunt in the US.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i hunt woods and feilds hills and bottoms from the ground and a tree and i walk alot


----------

